# pink lemonade



## tr1cky (31/8/15)

has anyone got a nice recipe for pink lemonade plz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (31/8/15)

Take Lemon , put in ade , but before that you need to put in some pink . Hence pink lemonade  PRESTO  ( it's late and I still have a crapload of work to do so you sir/mam just got entertained by me for my own evil purposes )


----------



## BumbleBee (1/9/15)

This flavour should be a good place to start:

http://flavorwest.com/index.php/lemonade-pink.html


----------

